# Beau Technique vs the curse of the Range Rover.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all. Client contacted me with regards to dropping this off to me immediately after collecting his new purchase. Due to time needed, my diary and his, it was put off for a short while. A date was finally set and a blind quote for a 2 day affair ( approximately 24 man hours ) to turn the finish into how he said "A mirror" and deep clean the interior. Word of warning! If working on one of these or a sport variant, do start the vehicle every so ofetn as the battery will go flat easily as we came across this on this very job ( again ) Lets go through the usual motions now. Here is the vehicle in question...


































































































































































































































So as you can see. This beastie was a touch on the neglected side. A 2003 model which had a front end facelift. Wheels were quite sorry for themselves and various areas had seen paintwork ( more to follow on this )

So on with some degreasing all the lower sections...










Wheels and tyres...










Doorshuts...



















And wheel arches...










Plus badges to loosen some slight gunge...




























This was agitated with various brushes for arches, tyres and badges / doorshuts then all rinsed then on to the wheels. Non acid cleaner with various brushes...




























This was rinsed and dried to see how well they came up. Attempted with a stronger mix and still not good enough. Client had stated he was going for overfinch wheels so a hit with an acid based cleaner soon irradicated the left over issues. Rinsed thoroughly and now for some pH neutral foamy goodness...



















Whilst dwelling it was back to more agitation of various knooks and crannies...










Rinsed then washed with pH neutral shampoo and soft wash pads...



















Rinsed, de-tarred and clayed...










Nothing to bad in all honesty...










Final rinse...










Dried and then Mother nature decided to give us a set back...










An hour later and we were back on track. Geoff went straight in with the interior whilst I started from the top and worked my way down with the polishing antics. Roof measured in at a frail 95um so DA was to tidy the finish up without removing large amounts of clearcoat...










Found some very interesting issues in the guise of clearcoat pealing...




























And some wacky readings which aimed at working on the side of caution...














































Stage set...










And some defects a plenty to try and gain a reasonable finish from...














































Not bad for a single hit with Scholl S17+ and 3M yellow but closer...










And plenty of RDS remaining though a goiod improvement for a single hit combo. This was refined with the DA and Menzerna PO85re on 3M black pad. The whole vehicle was in a tired state but it was a mission set and we weren't about to leave an injured vehicle behind in the battle field...
































































Not completely defect free but as for the wanting a mirror statement, I think we catered for the whim...










Working round the whole vehicle in the same manner albeit changing every so often for a soft top wool pad then refining with the DA...
































































Back to Geoff on the interior dusting...










Vacuuming...



















Cleaning...










And deeper cleaning...



















Trims / tyres / arches / glass and so on were all cleaned, dressed and protected as per the normal consensus and after 2 days battling againts all manner of grime, defects and Mother nature left Christian with this as a grande finale...


















































































A much fresher and cleaner environment to be driving in and that much wanted mirror like finish...



























































































Thanks for taking the time to check in on Beau Technique once again.

Scott.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

You certainly got that mirror Scott. You love Range Rovers!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work there buddy....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good. Its a big old beast to work on for sure.

PaulN


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work dude


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

niiiice  is refining with the DA easier? ive never tried it tbh


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> You certainly got that mirror Scott. You love Range Rovers!


I like not love



Reflectology said:


> nice work there buddy....





PaulN said:


> Looking good. Its a big old beast to work on for sure.
> 
> PaulN





-Mat- said:


> nice work dude





DMH-01 said:


> Great work there buddy.





ianFRST said:


> niiiice  is refining with the DA easier? ive never tried it tbh


I hadnt until recently but quite enjoy it now. Never been a DA user much as it felt like going backward from rotary but they serve there purpose and very well.

Cheers all for the comments:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Scott


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate, stunning finish.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Massive improvement there Scott, bet the owner was pleased! , had a Range Rover battery go flat on me before also, glad the newer ones now warn you when the battery is running low.

Richard


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning finish Scott





toomanycitroens said:


> Great job mate, stunning finish.





Strothow said:


> Very nice!





Rgk Detailing said:


> Massive improvement there Scott, bet the owner was pleased! , had a Range Rover battery go flat on me before also, glad the newer ones now warn you when the battery is running low.
> 
> Richard


Thanks very much all. Yep, battery drains quick than a main artery being punctured


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Old Skool said:


> Great work mate.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i enjoyed that good honest write up on what can be done and showing what is left in the paint and no fancy camera angles hiding it all :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work as always mate


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice work Scott as always mate.

good to see THE Geoff getting stuck in there too


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> i enjoyed that good honest write up on what can be done and showing what is left in the paint and no fancy camera angles hiding it all :thumb:


That was the aim bud. It was never going to be flawless due to the level of defects and the various areas of sketchy paintwork. Still feel a good general tidy up all round was needed and delivered.



Pride & Performance said:


> nice work as always mate


Cheers Nic:thumb:



Purple Haze said:


> nice work Scott as always mate.
> 
> good to see THE Geoff getting stuck in there too


I have to let him out once in a while to stretch his legs and get some air. Its not good for anyone being cooped up in a clinical freezer. Some say, his blood stream is neat G101 and when he coughs, its purified steam that leaves his mouth. All we know is, hes called The Geoff



csm said:


> Very nice


Ta muchly.


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Great result, and an excellent write-up. Very enjoyable reading.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Energy Lab said:


> Great result, and an excellent write-up. Very enjoyable reading.


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed it:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Scott, just seen this :thumb: great write up and good enhancement - certainly brought it back to life - another owner with a big smile.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent job Scott. I'd have been a bit daunted by the task in hand, but you've done the owner proud there :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Scott, just seen this :thumb: great write up and good enhancement - certainly brought it back to life - another owner with a big smile.





Jack Carter said:


> Excellent job Scott. I'd have been a bit daunted by the task in hand, but you've done the owner proud there :thumb:


Thanks both.

As for daunting. Yes, they are certainly that but its not the first nor the last. I seem to get quite a few.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

great work as always, love these big beasts!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

jon tdi said:


> looking good mate :thumb:





Chris Griffiths said:


> great work as always, love these big beasts!


Cheers. They are cracking cars but sooo back breaking.


----------

